# California fishing?



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be going to San Diego California the 1st week in June. I'm sure there are some good fishing lakes in that part of the state. 

I did fish Lake Castaic (North of LA) back in 1992 while on Spring Break from college. There are some HUGE bass in that lake. I might have to go back!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have seen lots of shows on tv where they go out and bottom fish and do really good. I think they were catching some type of tuna.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I went out last summer the first week in July to Dana Point area. The only fishing we did was my son and I went on a near shore sand bass fishing trip. If you are considering any boat trips I would highly suggest this. The captain and the deck mate said we hit it extremely well but that they always do very well. Our trip was about 3.5 hours of fishing not counting the cruising time. I would guess we caught 25-30 sand bass each in that time. Most were probably in the 3.5#-4.5# range. There were a few barracudas landed as well and I believe a small yellowfin tuna. I don't believe I have ever seen fish so thick as they were there. You could not drop the bait through the fish. I kept trying to do so in search of something bigger but every attempt to sink it was thwarted by another fish. Here are a couple of pics of my boys 6# that nearly won the big fish pot on the boat. He was edged out by a fellow with a barracuda.






















I don't know what the choices are for fishing charters around San Diego but I imagine there are some. Dana Point is only an hour north of San Diego and here is the web site for Dana Wharf Sportfishing. They are a very good outfit.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, yellowfin tuna, that is what I saw them catching on tv. It was on a head boat about like the one in the picture.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

I use to live 20min. from Castaic and the fishing was great and still is....if you fish for the big bass try Dixon, Murray, or Lower Otay Lakes. Most have boat rentals for $55-$65 bucks for the whole day. Bring gear rated for 10-17lb in baitcasting for spinnerbaits/cranks/ and jig and pig. Also bring finesse spinning rod/reel with 6-10lb line for split-shot or drop-shot tactics. Buy the finesse worms at the lake or a local bait shop. Most of what they use is hand-poured and not available anywhere but there (local guides making extra dollars) but they work and are color specific for the lakes. Anyhow, for the big numbers of quality bass (2-4lbs.) try getting into Barrett Lake, its a lottery/reservation only lake. Definitely try Ocean fishing as well, check out http://fishermanslanding.com (my favorite) or http://seaforthlanding.com or http://www.hmlanding.com, that time of year the Albacore are running and on avg. fishermen are catching 15-40lb fish from the "Overnight" boats, leaves @10p, then returns @ 8-9p the next day. Gear is available to rent and is exceptional. The "Limited Load" are the choice to make, so then you aren't overcrowded as some can get. The limited loads usually only take 25 anglers aboard on a 70-100ft. boat and that plenty of room. First, get to know your deckhands as they will help you out if you are a beginner and since it is a limited load the anglers aboard are usually more experienced and always willing to help a Midwesterner hook into their biggest walleye of their life. I know I always lended a friendly suggestion, you want people to come back to the sport not regret it. Anyway, these boats can cost from $120-175 for the overnight but it is well worth it, try 10 fish all avg. 20-30lbs and they taste great too. There is also, great yellowtail (15-30lb) action as well (similar to amberjacks just taste better in my opinion) Last note: go to : http://www.turners.com/engage/reports_fishreport.php ( this will give you the weekly report) Also, try calling the landings for the daily report or get a copy of the (Western Outdoor News) weekly Southern/Northern Cal fishing periodical also very helpful.

Good Luck and let me know if I can help out,
la2ohio (William)
[email protected]


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Sand bass are great to catch especially on the twilight boats, too bad your son didn't get the jackpot...there is always one guy on the bow of those boats throwing what we call "Iron" barracuda jigs searching for a big barrie (cuda) or yellowtail...always ruins it for the beginners. But, soak a big bait (large sardine or small mackeral) with an egg sinker or fly-line (letting the bait swim free) and hold on something bigger will arouse. Man, those pictures made me miss home...I will be there for a weekend 6/3-6/5 and hope to get some saltwater time in. Great pics and tell your son those are what we call in Cali "toads", he is the man and you did a great job taking him out.


la2ohio (William)  

P.S. My biggest sand bass just barely made 5.5 lbs. those fish your son caught are worthy of mounts. The Largest I've seen was 10lbs.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for the info guys! Looks like I might have some fun out there! I'm hoping for stable weather! 

The last time I went to Castaic, the guide had a 10lber in the boat the last 12 days in a row. The night before I fished a cold front went through and we only caught a few 4 and 5lbers.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man you can catch bass in Ohio, go for the :B in the ocean!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the insight on the sand bass. I know they were a treat to catch. I will be sure to tell my boy again that he impressed another with his catch. I know the deck mate kept coming by and telling him how nice that fish was and that nobody had come close to matching him with another bass. And you are right on with the call on the money winner. In fact the fellow on the right side of the first picture is the one who caught the money 'cuda. And as you said he was tossing a spoon from the bow.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

try the ocean, but check the reports as it gets closer to your trip...Sometimes things can turn cold in one day and the bite is off...The big bass can be caught at night though at Castaic lagoon (Lower Lake) which is open 24 hours...a little secret though, fish the west side of the lagoon at night with big black soft plastics texas rigged. It is technically the illegal side, however park near the apartment places and walk in with your gear (10-12lb test line) baitcaster, 5/0 gamakatsu EWG superline hook and a 10-12 inch black powerworm with a ribbontail or black/red flake brush hog covered with crawdad scented "Smelly Jelly". Use the black brass and glass bullet weight do not peg it either. There is a small bay nearest to the bridge or overpass of the lagoon and big bass (10-14lb) swim in and out of the reeds and grass weed line picking up craws from the rocks and grass(tons of craws)...Cast out and let down all the way...roll the line back on with you thumb and hold the line with your other hand so you can feel the slightest pick-up....they tend to gently pick it up and then anything different set the hook and hope to God you bought P-line Cxxtra line.

Good Luck,
la2ohio (William)

P.S. If the cops roll by duck or if they ask what you are doing there, tell them you didn't know you couldn't fish that side, you're from out of town. All of the big bass I've caught were from that side...when you get there you will here them jumping...not just subtle splashes either (big splooshes)


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

If you are ever out there at the same time I am, PM me and I will be glad to take any one out and get my bro and friends to "hook" everyone with the big fish from the bow of any of the boats....that's how I could afford to go out as often as I did...sometimes payed for the ride itself when you get a jackpot fish....My biggest win was with a 44lb. Albacore, paid for my wife and I with $275 jackpot and to make it better we didn't pay as much as everyone else did because our guaranteed reservations of $90 ea. was scheduled before the Albacore run started..then they raise the prices to $125-150. Keep trying money to be had on those boats, just keep watching the deckhands friends that come aboard, better known as pinheads or deadheads (don't pay to come) get to fish free and share the winnings with the Captain and deckhands..kind of a skeevy way to make their money.


----------



## Rage n' Cajun (Apr 13, 2004)

I just relocated here from So. Calif. 2 years ago and fished almost every lake in the region but my most fun was ocean fishing. From San Diego there are several landings that will give you an exciting adventure. An excellent website to go to is www.sportfishingreport.com. All the landings have their own website for you to peruse. The landings give you various choices either charter(very expenxsive),long range, open party boats, limited load party boats,all-day open party, 1/2 day open party etc etc. I think the best is limited load long range(leaves at 10 pm returns the next day between 4 and 6 pm. All overnight boats have bunks and heads/showers. ALL boats have large galleys where they serve hot food and beer!!!! Now these aren't small boats like the East coast sportfishing fleets, I think the smallest boat is 70+ feet upto 120 feet long. My favorites in San Diego are H&M Landing, Fishermans Landing, Point Loma Sportfishing. All have websites. Another good website is www.976-tuna.com. As far as lakes there is Lake Perris, and Irvine Lake, Pyramid Lake, Lake Cachuma, Lake Casitas, Castaic Lake. All Calif. Lakes have their own websites. If i can be of anymore help please feel free to ask
Glenn


----------



## mikie_fin (Jun 25, 2004)

Castaic lake is your best bet. In Orange County there is Lake Irvine. Cost will be roughly $16 - $18. No license is needed. If you are camping there is Vail lake, which is closer to San Diego. I am from Ohio, if you wish to meet somewhere, pm me. I have been in So. Calif. 2 and half years now. There is also a book that is titled California Lakes. Not sure if it is available in Ohio. Maybe at a book store.

Mikie


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

any info for the costa mesa area?. ....looking for a headboat/ long range boat - will be there early november...whats biting and what are my boat options...thanks


----------



## Rage n' Cajun (Apr 13, 2004)

You have a plethera of options, in fact you are surrounded by sportfish landings!!!! All within an hours drive or less. Depending on what you want to fish for will depend on what type of trip you book. Trips range from 1/2 day, all day, overnight, long range. If you go to www.sportfishingreport.com and click on the landings button they are all broken down by area. You want to look for Long Beach, San Pedro, Newport Beach......there are several. I have been out on most of which 22nd street landing in San pedro is my favorite in that area. All landings rent equipment and sell tackle. Personally I would drive down to San Diego and choose a long range boat....I love surface fishing(fish fight and run and jump) as apposed to bottom fishing(better eating fish generally). Once you catch a tuna, yellowtail, albacore or barracuda you'll be hooked!!!!....nothing in a lake compares to the fight!!! In november I believe the only surface fish you will find is a multi-day trip out of San Diego. I guess it all depends on how much you want to spend. If you need any specific help email me at [email protected]
Glenn


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

If your going to get a guide, let them tell ya where they're catching them. San Diego is hard fishing and you can easily get skunked on any given day. There is no lake that is going to produce 10lb + bass 12 days in a row in San Diego. They have huge bass but it takes 3 days to catch one.  
I used to catch huge bass in the river lakes but last I heard you can't fish them anymore. The lakes are only open on certain days so plan for that.
I agree about getting in the Lake Barrett lottery if you want to catch numbers. If you want The Big Floridas try whatever lake is hot because most of them have 20lbers, but Barrett is not one of them. Who had the 12 day 10 lb crush on Castaic ? Was it Troy or Mike Folksted, I know they can put you on some monsters.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Master Angler said:


> any info for the costa mesa area?. ....looking for a headboat/ long range boat - will be there early november...whats biting and what are my boat options...thanks



....For Long range your best bet is San Diego, the capital for Long Range...long trips vary: 3 day-18 days, it all depends on what you want to spend and what is in season. 3-5 day boats still tend to get into some decent tuna 30-100lb fish, in November the bite is slow on the pelagics for the local (day, 3/4day, and 1/2 day trips). That time of year most fishing is done on the bottom such as, Halibut, red snapper, rock fish species and in some cases White Seabass and Big Yellowtail by Catalina Island or San Clemente. Check out this website: http://allcoastsportfishing.com/ you will find reports there or you can just check out the other websites we have all posted here. Most all landings have a website and have fish counts too. Keep in mind that the fish counts can deceive though, so when there go to the local bait shops and start talking with the guys buying gear or some of the sales people. Usually, they are open to share what's on. Another option is rent a bay boat out of Newport harbor, Davey's locker or Point Loma Sportfishing and take bass gear and you can catch a bunch of 20-22in sometimes bigger Halibut (my biggest in the bay was 16lbs) and then there is an occasional barracuda, but most of the catches are sand bass, calico bass, spotted bay bass and perch then plenty of mackeral or bonito. Hope this helps, PM me if you need help with anything out there.

Good luck,
la2ohio (William)


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Was it Troy or Mike Folksted, I know they can put you on some monsters.[/QUOTE]



...I agree with the choice of Troy or Mike Folksted. They always seem to get on the big bass with ease (crawdad or live shad fishing to my understanding)...definitely a little more for the money. Those two were always in the Western Outdoor News every couple of weeks with big bass. Another good but, tough lake is Casitas. Some big ones in there too. If double-digit California bass needed a nickname they could run along with Muskie..."the fish of a thousand casts or a thousand days" however you want to look at it. My first Castaic double-digit bass came after 14 years of trying and then there are those who have a first trip fishing and end up picking off a 10lb+ bass there. It is a tough lake to develop a solid pattern. A good time for a big bass at the upper lake would be the day that they stock it with trout, then the feed takes off..big boys from the depths chowing down on 6-8in candy bars. If you have been there to see it, then you will know what I mean. anyhow, there's my $.02 and then some.

la2ohio (William)


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info...I will be there for a conference so I am looking for something nearby (hopefully a few mile taxi ride)...I usually plan to go a day or two in advance and prefer a day trip although an overniter isn't out of the question. I fished SF bay a few yrs ago and got a nice CA Halibut (34"/ 14lb) so I'd like to try for something else. Since i'm by myself a charter is out of the question - I'd like to find a headboat of sorts...I know the time of year isn't the best but that is when I will be there. Tuna or bonita would be my prefered target. My sister lives in Alhambra so if need be I could get her to drive me to somewhere where I could hit Catalina (heard its beautiful)...
thanks again, MA


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

The guides name was Gary Harrison. We used live Crayfish. This was back in 1992 the same year that Bob Crupi (sp) caught the 22LB 01oz LM Bass. the 2nd biggest ever caught.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

Tee said:


> The guides name was Gary Harrison. We used live Crayfish. This was back in 1992 the same year that Bob Crupi (sp) caught the 22LB 01oz LM Bass. the 2nd biggest ever caught.




I think Gary still guides out of Castaic and Casitas...but as I suggested in an earlier post....save the money to Catch some tuna or yellowtail. That time of the month is when the ocean bite turns on. If you fish the Castaic Lagoon at night and catch some crawdads off of the rocks or soft plastic fish you should be able to hook into one or two decent bass. If you catch live shad and nose-hook or anal fin-hook them (fly line-No weight) hold on if you are in the right spot. My brother and I always fished it at night (8p-3a) and it seem that the bite was best from 10p-12a. They definitely feed better at night and avoid the heat of the day. We typically caught 4lb-9lb fish on an avg night. It was not unheard to catch up with a night angler who caught at least one 10lb'er. I've seen them caught in just a foot of water at night...they cruise in from the weeds (6-8') and wolfpack the shad and fry to shore and also scoop up the craws sitting in the shallows.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Personally I don't like ocean fishing as much as freshwater, but theres definately more action to be had there. I got my first 10+ at Castaic when I was 18, it took 2 years of fishing. The following spring I caught 3 over 10 in a 2 week period out of the lagoon below the lake. The hard part to believe is that all 3 came while fishing off the bank by the spillway. I caught them on a 9" floating rebel trout when they were starting to spawn. I threw them back but the pictures got put on the wall at the store by the lake, I've thought about checking to see if that store was still there. That was 1984 so I'm sure the pics are in bad shape if they still exist. There was also a picture of Mr. T holding a fish I caught during a tourney there.


----------

